# Movie of the 90's- Round 1; Category 2



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

The 4 films with the most votes pass through to the next round. Choose as many films as you like. Polls stay open for 2 days.

Vote Away.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

No poll yet. 

What happens if everyone votes all 8? I know it's not very likely, but what if?


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Voted for Forrest Gump, The Big Lebowski, and Silence of the Lambs. 

Oh cool! You can see who voted now. :33


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No poll yet.
> 
> What happens if everyone votes all 8? I know it's not very likely, but what if?



I did'nt. So it ain't happening.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

But what if the majority does and it's a giant tie? 

Anyway, I voted for only 4 because I'm honest.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

What if there are 5 films with the same amount of posts?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Then we go into sudden death: Gooba decides winner (Army of Darkness).


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah hell naw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Well which, of these films, do you think deserves to make it through to the next round?


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well which, of these films, do you think deserves to make it through to the next round?





Chee said:


> Voted for Forrest Gump, The Big Lebowski, and Silence of the Lambs.
> 
> Oh cool! You can see who voted now. :33



These, obviously.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> What if there are 5 films with the same amount of posts?



I'll deal with that when it happens.

......

I might make other threads to vote on which ones go through. If that happens, I'll do it after this round is over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> These, obviously.


 Why? I mean, what do you have against my picks? What's wrong with Army of Darkness? Or, rather, I should be asking: what's wrong with you for not voting for AoD?!?! 


masamune1 said:


> I'll deal with that when it happens.
> 
> ......
> 
> I might make other threads to vote on which ones go through. If that happens, I'll do it after this round is over.


 Like a tie-breaker thread. Good idea, I like that a lot. Make sure you make ambiguous rules I can question to increase my posts.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Cause I've never seen it and I don't want to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel dirty now just knowing people like you exist. :taichou

Why did you only vote for three movies? What about Se7en? What about The Usual Suspects??!? WHO THE HELL ARE YOU AND WHAT DID YOU DO WITH OUR BRIGHT-EYED LITTLE GIRL????


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Because, I just did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I would've personally voted Braveheart over Forrest Gump. I mean, don't get me wrong, Gump was funny and memorable, but Braveheart was heart-wrenching and patriotic.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would've personally voted Braveheart over Forrest Gump. I mean, don't get me wrong, Gump was funny and memorable, but Braveheart was heart-wrenching and patriotic.



As a Scot, I take offence to that remark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

As a retard I take offense to you.


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

woah a lot of people are voting for The Big Lebowski, never seen before


I was sure all the movies I voted will surpass this round


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I almost regret voting Lebowski in over Braveheart in hindsight.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

This vote was a lot less painful. It'll suck if _Army of Darkness_ doesn't make it through, but I feel like the ones that will make it through will help ease the pain.

I'm calling for a rigged election!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I know at least 3 people that we can get to vote Army of Darkness through, unless MartialHorror is going to fuck us.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

He's going to vote for Dragon Ball: Evolution.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Fortunately for us that wasn't made in the 90s.  I wouldn't put it past him though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd have voted for Army of Darkness if it didn't have one of the most dumbest endings ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

It had two endings.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2010)

The Silence of the Lambs and Aladdin.


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

out of all those movies, only the usual suspects has created a character worthy of legend in Keyser Soze.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2010)

Awe man AoD is falling way behind. Luckily Silence Of The Lambs is in the league! Army Of Darkness is a bad ass motha fucka of a movie!


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

ezxx said:


> out of all those movies, only the usual suspects has created a character worthy of legend in Keyser Soze.



No love for The Dude, Hannibal Lecter, or Ash Williams? o.o


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

keyser soze is far more of an immortal figure than those two to me -- and not just in a cult sensation way (i'm ignoring the dude, since i have no idea who you mean by that).


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

From _The Big Lebowski_, the main character.

I'll agree though, just because Hannibal Lecter has been cheapened so much, and I fucking love _The Usual Suspects_


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2010)

ARE YOU SERIOUS?!  SERIOUSLY!?  THIS IS HAPPENING?!

NF, you are dead to me.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dude is fucking amazing. I'd tap dat ass.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

Gooba said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!  SERIOUSLY!?  THIS IS HAPPENING?!
> 
> NF, you are dead to me.



Well Gooba, I think you know what needs to be done.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2010)

Gooba said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!  SERIOUSLY!?  THIS IS HAPPENING?!
> 
> NF, you are dead to me.


Why? Silence of The Lambs kicks ass. I'm not a big fan of horror movies, but that was a damn good movie.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2010)

Lamb said:


> Well Gooba, I think you know what needs to be done.


Sadly I can't adminfuck polls where you can see who voted.


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

Lamb said:


> From _The Big Lebowski_, the main character.
> 
> I'll agree though, just because Hannibal Lecter has been cheapened so much, and I fucking love _The Usual Suspects_



oh, haha. it's been at least three years since i last rewatched that one...and i've gotten drunk a lot since then. 

still love hecter tho.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Se7en needs more votes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn.  A lot of good films came out in the 90's.

I pity anyone that actually voted for Aladdin with all of the superior films listed.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  A lot of good films came out in the 90's.
> 
> I pity anyone that actually voted for Aladdin with all of the superior films listed.



Since it's multiple choice, that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  A lot of good films came out in the 90's.
> 
> I pity anyone that actually voted for Aladdin with all of the superior films listed.


I pity the foo who doesn't vote for Army of Darkness.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I pity the foo who doesn't vote for Army of Darkness.


Same here. Anybody who doesn't vote for AoD is eating Bruce Campbell's boomstick.


----------



## Trism (Apr 13, 2010)

My choices are

1) Army of Darkness
2) Aladdin
3) The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2010)

Silence of the Lambs, Army of Darkness, Se7en, and the Usual Suspects.  Probably should have voted for the Big Lebowski over the Usual Suspects.  The Usual Suspects doesn't have very good re-watch value in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

Aladdin beating AoD? 

This competition keeps getting worse.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2010)

the silence of the lambs, braveheart, forest gump, seven


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahh  Forest Gump <3


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 14, 2010)

Braveheart and The Big Lebowski were the most memorable and enjoyable. 

Se7en and The Usual Suspects were kickass too, but the second time you watch them entertainment value drops way too much...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aladdin beating AoD?
> 
> This competition keeps getting worse.


And Lion King is raping in another category.


----------

